
Don't rinse after brushing and other tips for better dental health - Breadmaker
http://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_18986a53758ad5e99b27e6d1fb6c60c0
======
masonic

      Fluoride replaces lost minerals in teeth
    

Um, no.

